
Rush Limbaugh's Leopard bugs: Can you fix them? - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/356578/rush-limbaughs-leopard-bugs-can-you-fix-them
======
run4yourlives
The only thing that tells me is Rush Limbaugh is a horrible communicator.

